# Rib Competition Guntersville,Alabama



## BigOrangeSmoker (May 6, 2009)

Off The Sauce Cookers will be cookin  in this competition,they call it The Best Rib In The South.Plus they have a anglers choice(Ribs) plus a sauce contest as well.Its going to be fun,hopin it dont storm


----------



## BigOrangeSmoker (May 10, 2009)

Off The Sauce Cookers  finished 2nd just behind and little short fat guy they call Dr.BBQ


----------



## nakedpigbbq (May 10, 2009)

Great Job! Congrats!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 11, 2009)

Wow, great job.  Where are the PICS??????


----------



## swampsauce (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your finish.


----------



## Diva Q (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your finish now where are the pics?


----------



## Puff1 (May 11, 2009)

Dr. who??   
Awesome job! 8)


----------



## drbbq (May 12, 2009)

BigOrangeSmoker said:
			
		

> Off The Sauce Cookers  finished 2nd just behind and little short fat guy they call Dr.BBQ



There's nothing lower than a guy who's nice to your face and an a*shole behind your back. You might need to go to a meeting dude.


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 12, 2009)

drbbq said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



roflmao


----------

